# anyone know anything about tv's?



## jessman (Oct 24, 2006)

At bestbuy, there are some gorgeous looking samsungs. the color on them is awesome, but I saw a sony, that didn't have as nice of color, but when they demo'd Halo 3 on it, everything just flow'd a lot more smoothly it looked like. I really don't know how to describe it any other way I'm afraid. But I mean, everything just seemed to flow at a very good rate, compared to the samsung which had great color, but didn't flow as good as the sony. 


I was just wondering what the sony had in it, and if it was better than the samsung

BTW, these weer 48-50 inch HD TV's


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

They may have been the new 120hz TVs. They add an extra frame to smooth things out. I personally do not like the effect created and don't feel it'd be good for games. I own a Mitsubishi and think that my 360 games look simply astounding on it.


----------



## smb56 (Jan 11, 2008)

A lot of it may have to do with the actual source that they are playing also. Check into whether or not they are playing the source directly to the TV or is is being played over a system with all of the rest of the TVs. The new 120hz TVs look great but not on everything.

smb56


----------



## typo54321 (May 31, 2008)

If you feel that the tv looks better, then don't let facts tell you otherwise (not that it applies here that much). Other than that, I see no need for you to spend more money for the (possibly) 120hz TV. My TV is a panasonic and it looks great, with just 720p too. Everything else on it is standard.


----------

